

Show HN: AnsibleWorks AWX is now available - jnankin
http://www.ansibleworks.com/ansibleworks-awx/

======
gexla
I have been waiting for this one. Not so much for myself but for the folks I
work with who ain't so command line savvy.

Looking at the system reqs, whoa! System reqs so big! 2GB of RAM and 20GB of
HD. It appears my 512 Digital Ocean droplet isn't man enough. That's the next
item for me to investigate.

Edit: Actually, I'm assuming the big sys reqs are to ensure that their big
clients get smooth usage out of it. Us little guys can probably get by with
our meager machines.

